# STARZ gone wild? (Resolved, channels back on air)



## Stewart Vernon

Eastern arc weirdness...

Earlier all the Starz and Encore channels went black... now most of the SD channels are back (except for Encore West)...

But all the HD Starz + Encore channels are showing Disney's "Tangled", in 4:3, with no audio... which is weird, because I can't even find a channel in the EPG that should be showing Tangled right now.

Weird.

Am I alone?

_edit:_ Now that I know I'm not alone... does this affect western and eastern arcs?


----------



## jimmie57

They definitely have a problem. All of the HD ones I have in my favorites are playing an SD ?? animated show.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Update... now there is a "Sorry for the interruption" slate up on the HD channels... so I guess we now play the waiting game!


----------



## jimmie57

Stewart Vernon said:


> Update... now there is a "Sorry for the interruption" slate up on the HD channels... so I guess we now play the waiting game!


I am on DirecTV and it is the same there.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Thanks... I read your signature and the lightbulb went off in my head that it must be a Starz source issue rather than just Dish east/west... I need to go change the headline on the front page if this is a DirecTV issue as well.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

My father in law will not be happy without ENCORE WESTERNS :hurah:


----------



## SayWhat?

Westerns is on (I don't do HD), but it's goofy.

Gunsmoke was on instead of Rawhide, and now there's a screen with "Next Feature Program starts in:" with a countdown timer instead of the usual promos between programs.


----------



## larry55

the schudle on the western channel is off.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I didn't pay enough attention to notice that the schedule was off on the channels that were on.

I had watched Mr Holland's Opus earlier on Encore Drama SD I think... and then was watching some DVR stuff... then I noticed all the outages of the Starz and Encore channels... so I wasn't sure exactly when it happened, just when I first noticed.

It was also weird when all the HD feeds were showing a movie that shouldn't have been on any of them... so sounds like all kinds of craziness at the Starz headquarters!


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Stewart Vernon said:


> I didn't pay enough attention to notice that the schedule was off on the channels that were on.
> 
> I had watched Mr Holland's Opus earlier on Encore Drama SD I think... and then was watching some DVR stuff... then I noticed all the outages of the Starz and Encore channels... so I wasn't sure exactly when it happened, just when I first noticed.
> 
> It was also weird when all the HD feeds were showing a movie that shouldn't have been on any of them... so sounds like all kinds of craziness at the Starz headquarters!


not that long ago show time / movie channel failed like this with just about all channels showing the same stuff at the same time.


----------



## mailiang

The HD channels from Liberty Media are all screwed up! :eek2: don't panic, :lol: I'm certain they will fix it shortly.


Ian


----------



## Satelliteracer

They lost their fiber feeds for SD and HD. They are now using satellite to deliver SD signal. Obviously everyone is aware of the issues and working to resolve over at Starz - Liberty


----------



## Stewart Vernon

We're coming up on hour 4... so I don't know about "shortly"... I happened to be watching TV around the time everything went black...

This must be a major issue (obviously) to be down almost 4 hours now. I don't envy Dish, DirecTV CSRs taking calls as people get home from work... and I don't envy Starz fielding complaints either.

Good luck to everybody trying to right the ship on this one!


----------



## MikeW

The first step for Starz is to put something on their website, Facebook or Twitter page. It is inexcuseable for a company of this stature to not use social media to reach out to their customers when something goes this wrong.


----------



## Joe Spears

The picture quality on the SD feeds look loads better with the satellite method from the source now as opposed to the fiber. Even being in mpeg-2.  or did D* temporarily decrease the compression used...


----------



## juniormaj

Just for the record, and maybe it could go without saying, these channels are also broken on Time Warner here in Southern California. 
(I have a TWC box in one room in addition to my DirecTV setup)
I only bring it up to broaden the scope of Starz' woes.


----------



## Joe Spears

Looks like FiOS also: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27772765-HD-Starz-hd-outage-VH08


----------



## maartena

Joe Spears said:


> Looks like FiOS also: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27772765-HD-Starz-hd-outage-VH08


And U-Verse, from the same forum.


----------



## juniormaj

Per a thread on their Facebook page:

"Starz Entertainment's premium channels experienced an unexpected service disruption during operational maintenance. Service has been restored to the company's 17 channels in most national systems, and we are working diligently to return to our regularly scheduled programming across the full suite of channels. We apologize for the inconvenience."


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Sorry I didn't mean to leave our U-Verse, cable, FIOS, and other members hanging... being "DBS"Talk, I tend to primarily think of Dish and DirecTV first... but it stands to reason that the kind of problem it looks like they had, would be one that would end up being a problem for every provider of Starz channels.


----------



## Max931

Same thing happened here was expecting to watch bonaza at 6 but the movie came on . Was bummed didnt get to watch bonazaseems fine now


----------



## mailiang

Max931 said:


> Same thing happened here was expecting to watch bonaza at 6 but the movie came on . Was bummed didnt get to watch bonazaseems fine now


If it happens again you can always try Netflix! 
:uglyhamme

Ian


----------



## gomezma1

At least i got to record "have gun will travel" before the lights went out.


----------



## MysteryMan

Just checked. Looks like the issue has been resolved.


----------



## Laxguy

Grateful for the posts on this, as it made me check out Starz at the time. Got interested in a Kevin Spacey movie that was on all channels (Father of Invention). Got it via VOD and am now watching it in HD. A silver lining if you will.


----------



## jsk

Was there any explanation from STARZ? I haven't been able to find anything in Google News about this.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Other than the Facebook note that juniormaj posted earlier in this thread... I haven't seen anything.

I don't do Twitter or Facebook... but I did check the Starz Web site, and didn't see anything there.


----------



## TMan

Starz West HD ch. 528 is acting up on my five-week-old DirecTV system today. Freezing, going black, audio dropouts.

Seems to be my only affected channel. How can I tell if it's a channel problem vs. something with my equipment? The full satellite test would disrupt some recordings currently underway.

I was under the impression that if there was an issue with my dish aim, many channels would misbehave simultaneously.


----------



## MysteryMan

Just did a check. Starz West HD 528 is broadcasting with no issues.


----------



## Paul Secic

jimmie57 said:


> I am on DirecTV and it is the same there.


It must be STARZ then.


----------



## wxguy

jsk said:


> Was there any explanation from STARZ? I haven't been able to find anything in Google News about this.


I just realized this occurred about the same time I told directv to cancel my STARZ subscription. sounds like they accidently cancelled everyone. Sorry for the inconvenience I caused.


----------

